# Workers, Cheers!



## Atomeyes (Nov 15, 2008)

Hello all, and greetings. Philadelphia Stagehand Local 8 Brother Pete Mohan joining on to get some tips and share some experiences from a union shop in a union town. I'm the lead carpenter at the Walnut Street Theater's scene shop where we construct and fabricate 10 brand new productions a year with a crew of about 15.


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 15, 2008)

Welcome to the Booth Pete! I hope you'll find that this is a great place to help the next generation of technician's develop their craft. You'll also find a nice group of old pros who really know their stuff. If you hang out enough you'll be surprised at the tricks you can learn around here. Get to know the search function. Also check out the Wiki. We are working on building what is probably already the world's largest glossary of all things tech theater. I bet you'll find all kinds of things you could add to that list if you think about it. 

See you around the booth. Don't be shy, jump in and post!

Ohh... and that kid up there Charc... he's a good kid. I keep trying to talk him to come to Seattle to attend my community college... so I can teach him a few tricks and [-]work him into the ground for 2 years[/-] inspire him. He doesn't have much formal training but he's got the right attitude and a lot of desire. If you've got some free time and can offer him a tour of your space, connect him with a good theater to do volunteer work, or offer suggestions for finding an internship, you would not be wasting your time. 

...and everyone around this website would be grateful to you for getting him a job and off the internet so often.


----------



## arik52 (Nov 16, 2008)

Welcome, Pete! I live right outside Philadelphia and I'm very heavily involved in high school theatre (currently only set design/construction, but hopefully other areas soon). At my school we have to spend a day shadowing someone in the workplace in December, and I was actually looking at the Walnut Street Theatre. I ended up arranging to shadow the TD at the Arden, but a friend of mine is shadowing someone at the Walnut in Properties, I believe. My old "coach" used to set design at Studio 5, though I'm pretty sure that's the studio that is rented out. If you ever have any internships available, let me know, I'd be ecstatic. Also, please do tell about your experiences with local 8, I've been curious about what it's actually like.


----------

